# 12" cube new scape



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Its xmas holiday so i decided to rescape my 12" cube.
The driftwood doesn't sink so i have to tie it to a rock
Tank Size: 27L
Light: 26W 6500K CFL
CO2: yeast co2
Substrate: netlea 
Plants: glosso, downoi, unknown moss, windelov fern, pogostemon stellatus, hm, crypt parva
Please leave some feedback


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

update.... 
the fissiden on the driftwood grows pretty fast


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

very nice! please tell me in the near future whether the fissidens will propagate on its own (covering and sticking more of the branches) or whether you will have to trim it and tie it to to other "bald" spots  (did i even make sense? lol)

thank you!!!!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

iBetta said:


> very nice! please tell me in the near future whether the fissidens will propagate on its own (covering and sticking more of the branches) or whether you will have to trim it and tie it to to other "bald" spots  (did i even make sense? lol)
> 
> thank you!!!!


I think they actually stick on the wood because i see few leaves are on the bottom of the branch. I will confirm that with you in the near future


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

alexxa said:


> I think they actually stick on the wood because i see few leaves are on the bottom of the branch. I will confirm that with you in the near future


ok thank you!


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks great so far! I can't wait to see it grown out


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome piece of driftwood you got there!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

update..
The plants are growing pretty slow so decided to bump up the co2 and see if it helps.


----------



## sketchillus (Jan 4, 2012)

love the way your moss grew!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

just got tired of the old netlea soil and changed to fluval.. Took me 4hours to redo the tank. After few hours the water turned crystal clear. Amazing


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Why did you switch from netlea to fluval? 

Thanks!


Laura


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Why did you switch from netlea to fluval?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laura


because the netlea was old and it kept making my water cloudy. Also plants didn't grow fast in it even with root tab. Fluval stratum is made in japan so it should be high quality compared to netlea which is made in china. 
Fluval stratum keeps my water crystal clear few hours after the set up.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

more photo..


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

nice looking tank


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

it has been almost two weeks, here is an update.
Not much growth over the pass two weeks.
I dose twice per week with flourish nitrogen, flourish comprehensive, and KH2PO4 solution. It might be the co2 so i just made another bottle of yeast solution.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

After i bumped up the co2 the growth rate is faster now.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

plants are growing faster now, but the water turns a bit cloudy.
Did small 10% WC. Is it because of the bateria boom?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

^ I see a noticeable difference from the Netlea as the water looks clearer, maybe it was just your camera.

How did you like the Netlea when it was new? I been told it should be closer to ADA in terms of plant growth. The brown colour of Netlea is a big turn off, it looks like fish d0-do-poo all over the ground. 

Fluval's colour is at least decent, did you get it at BA? I heard they were changing the Stratum to a new formula.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats a damn cool tank I'm loving the small cubes. I kind of want one so I can make it a batta tank


----------

